# Von Hard zu Software



## John_Shaft (6. August 2019)

Nein, das hier ist keine missglückte Sex-Geschichte! 

Ich arbeite seit Jahren in einer Werkstatt, die Retro-Konsolen repariert. 
Nun interessiert mich nicht mehr die technische Seite, sondern die Programmierung! Gibt es unter euch Programmierer? Welche Softwares könnt ihr für Einsteiger empfehlen?  Speziell für Games natürlich. Will mich mal aus Spaß an ein paar Ideen probieren, die mir seit einiger Zeit im Kopf rumschwirren.

Over.


----------



## Lord_Tyranus666 (7. August 2019)

Ha ha. genau mein Humor ! 
Eine werkstatt die retro konsolen repariert ? klingt ja geil. dass sich so etwas noch über wasser halten kann ist krass heutzutage. aber wahrsch. gerade jetzt, wo die 90er wieder hip werden und alle in trainingsanzügen rumlaufen ist das wahrscheinlich mehr gefragt als man denkt. 
in meinem studium gab es mal ein modul spiele entwicklung, hat voll gefetzt aber ein semester ist dafür definitiv zu wenig. aber es gibt das sogar als fernstudium: Game Development (Bachelor): Abschluss ueber ein Fernstudium 
also bei ernsthaftem interesse würd ich mir das an deiner stelle mal angucken in ruhe

ist aber natürlich nicht das gleiche wie anner technik rumbasteln


----------

